# King City PD 2 nd Annual Car Show



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

2 nd Annual Car Show in King City CA. @ The Fairgrounds. 

Flyer and more info coming soon


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 18 2009, 10:30 PM~12744527
> *2 nd Annual Car Show in King City CA. @ The Fairgrounds.
> 
> Flyer and more info coming soon
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 18 2009, 09:30 PM~12744527
> *2 nd Annual Car Show in King City CA. @ The Fairgrounds.
> 
> Flyer and more info coming soon
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

how far from perris , ca


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Jan 19 2009, 01:11 AM~12746615
> *how far from perris , ca
> 
> 
> ...




:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Jan 19 2009, 01:11 AM~12746615
> *how far from perris , ca
> 
> 
> ...


About 15-20 miles :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Any updates? Location? :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

8/9/09 @ King City's Fairgrounds


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

we are looking for some one to sponsor the hop, so if any shops will like to do this let me know.

you set the rules
you run it
you collect the entry money for the hop
you pay out the money


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 30 2009, 11:56 AM~12858882
> *we are looking for some one to sponsor the hop, so if any shops will like to do this let me know.
> 
> you set the rules
> ...


I'll try to talk to Tony's Stereos and Hydaulics and see if hes down.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 22 2009, 10:19 AM~12781326
> *8/9/09 @ King City's Fairgrounds
> *


Same building as last year? :dunno:

If it was up to me, I would try to get one of the buildings by the street.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83+Jan 30 2009, 01:48 PM~12859746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we are getting all the fairgrounds :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

hope 2 see 831 come out n support


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 30 2009, 02:22 PM~12860047
> *wait I asked some one, but if he don't back 2 then we can ask him
> we are getting all the fairgrounds :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 31 2009, 03:33 AM~12865440
> *
> *



q vo Rafa hope 2 see u there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

also *LOWRIDER SCENE *will be in da house


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*IMPALAS MAGAZINE* will also be in da house


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 2 2009, 12:55 PM~12882538
> *also LOWRIDER SCENE will be in da house
> *



you know :0


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

This show sounds Interesting!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Feb 3 2009, 12:45 AM~12890598
> *This show sounds Interesting!
> *



1st 1 was last year last minute thing, but this year should be better and more organized :biggrin: 








music provided by *Martin The Hitman*


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Is there gonna be a cruise the day before the show like last year? :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 4 2009, 03:45 PM~12906363
> *Is there gonna be a cruise the day before the show like last year?  :cheesy:
> *



yeah the night before da show


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

Looks like another exciting year :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Feb 5 2009, 03:53 PM~12917166
> *Looks like another exciting year :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



yes it is how u been homie? I got a call by 1 of ur members he left a quik message been trying 2 call him back n nothing.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Feb 5 2009, 04:48 PM~12917776
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



wuz up homie, come check out da show


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Only six more months to go. :biggrin:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 5 2009, 04:29 PM~12917594
> *yes it is how u been homie? I got a call by 1 of ur members he left a quik message been trying 2 call him back n nothing.
> *


Been busy with the house and the Navi but other than the state taking my money I've been good. Oh yeah I think Nando called you to ask something but I forgot what it was. Wer're gonna have a show April 25th so I think he wanted to talk to you about that :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Feb 6 2009, 12:20 AM~12922873
> *Been busy with the house and the Navi but other than the state taking my money I've been good. Oh yeah I think Nando called you to ask something but I forgot what it was. Wer're gonna have a show April 25th so I think he wanted to talk to you about that :biggrin:
> *



well tell him 2 get at me n if u guys any help lmk  


also next week I'm holiding a United Car Clubs meeting, which day is good for you?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 5 2009, 10:36 PM~12921873
> *Only six more months to go. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 6 2009, 12:33 AM~12922923
> *well tell him 2 get at me n if u guys any help lmk
> also next week I'm holiding a United Car Clubs meeting, which day is good for you?
> *


Thursday is good for me. I think Nando is gonna go also cuz he wanted to talk to you about our show so we can get ideas and stuff.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Feb 6 2009, 12:21 PM~12926324
> *Thursday is good for me. I think Nando is gonna go also cuz he wanted to talk to you about our show so we can get ideas and stuff.
> *




Thursday it is homie let call Denny's by the airport and reserve the room


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 6 2009, 10:47 PM~12931955
> *Thursday it is homie let call Denny's by the airport and reserve the room
> *


Sounds like a plan homie


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Met wit KC PD today, this show will be a great 1 :biggrin:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 8 2009, 07:39 PM~12944991
> *Met wit KC PD today, this show will be a great 1  :biggrin:
> *


What did they have to say?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Feb 10 2009, 11:53 AM~12962480
> *What did they have to say?
> *



they want this show 2 b bigger n better than last 1, we r having a hopping contest,some live music, all da fairgrounds. :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 10 2009, 01:45 PM~12963489
> *they want this show 2 b bigger n better than last 1, we r having a hopping contest,some live music, all da fairgrounds.  :biggrin:
> *


Damm!!!! Just like how LG Productions did it back in 03? Did you ask them about a wet t-shirt or bikini contest? :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 10 2009, 05:27 PM~12965476
> *Damm!!!! Just like how LG Productions did it back in 03? Did you ask them about a wet t-shirt or bikini contest? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 10 2009, 02:45 PM~12963489
> *they want this show 2 b bigger n better than last 1, we r having a hopping contest,some live music, all da fairgrounds.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83+Feb 10 2009, 05:27 PM~12965476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was up homie r still doing thropies?


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 11 2009, 11:39 AM~12973308
> *they said they want a family oriented show  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


  

What time is the move in?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

waiting 4 da flyer :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 11 2009, 09:10 PM~12978511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 11 2009, 08:26 PM~12977961
> *waiting 4 da flyer  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Jess hows it going? Hey Jess bin calling that guy & leaving messages but he hasnt returned any calls.


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 10 2009, 01:45 PM~12963489
> *they want this show 2 b bigger n better than last 1, we r having a hopping contest,some live music, all da fairgrounds.  :biggrin:
> *


Should be a GREAT show :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 12 2009, 12:30 AM~12980715
> *Whats up Jess hows it going? Hey Jess bin calling that guy & leaving messages but he hasnt returned any calls.
> *



let me give him a call :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 12 2009, 02:04 PM~12984824
> *let me give him a call  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Jess, let me know whats up. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 12 2009, 02:04 PM~12984824
> *let me give him a call  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Jess, let me know whats up. :biggrin:


----------



## cbermudez (Jul 17, 2007)

This carlos from VIEJITOS San Jo hope to go down this year missed the one last year.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cbermudez_@Feb 12 2009, 09:38 PM~12988889
> *This carlos from VIEJITOS San Jo hope to go down this year missed the one last year.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Talk to Moises from Image C.C. yesterday and he told me that its goin to be off the hook!!!! Hopefully they can get some of old school rides from back in the day to show up, such as Jose Rodriguez's 60 Impala convertible "Heartbreaker", who would always go head to head with some of Nor Cals best, like the "Tantalizer", "Thee Entertainer" and "Blue Magic". :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


very good show last year was FUN



 

atomic

dta customz


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

yes raider still doing trophys hit me up.




one more thing, do you know if the fire department can bring the water tank again last year was pretty NICE seeing Ruthie all wet.


sup ruthie hope u can make it to the show!



atomic 

dta customz


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Feb 13 2009, 11:38 AM~12993731
> *yes raider still doing trophys hit me up.
> one more thing, do you know if the fire department can bring the water tank again last year was pretty NICE seeing Ruthie all wet.
> sup ruthie hope u can make it to the show!
> ...





let me check on that :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Feb 13 2009, 10:38 AM~12993731
> *yes raider still doing trophys hit me up.
> one more thing, do you know if the fire department can bring the water tank again last year was pretty NICE seeing Ruthie all wet.
> sup ruthie hope u can make it to the show!
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

will be in house :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

sup tocayo....thought you were coming by la casa?????

see you all at the show......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 11 2009, 10:10 PM~12978511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are classic...I took those at an SLM show at the Niners stadium a few years ago..........


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 3 2009, 12:20 AM~12890076
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINE will also be in da house
> *


YOUUUUUUUUUU KNOW IT!!!!!! we'll be there again....had a great time at the 1st annual event and can't wait for this year......


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

should we send her a personal invite tocayo???


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 15 2009, 06:45 PM~13011725
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 15 2009, 06:45 PM~13011725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Nice pics, Toro. :thumbsup: 

Love that Caddy, too bad he won't get rid of it.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 15 2009, 06:45 PM~13011725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 15 2009, 06:28 PM~13011596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

still waiting on the flyer


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Listenning to Moises on the radio right now, playing "Positive Reality". :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 18 2009, 10:44 PM~13046261
> *Listenning to Moises on the radio right now, playing "Positive Reality". :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 18 2009, 11:14 PM~13046629
> *
> *


:wave: Wud up, Cool guy. :biggrin: 

Hows work? Any more info on the cruise night?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 19 2009, 12:32 AM~13047214
> *:wave: Wud up, Cool guy. :biggrin:
> 
> Hows work? Any more info on the cruise night?
> *




work sucksssssssssssssss I can't leave when I want 2 da fucker manager has been checking up on us :angry: I know the cruise night is on sat 8th not sure on da time yet.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

STREETLOW will be in da house wit their beutiful models


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 15 2009, 09:54 PM~13013761
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



:biggrin: WE HAD TOOOO MUCH FUN. OF COURSE I'LL BE THERE AGAIN THIS YR


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 19 2009, 08:58 AM~13048628
> *work sucksssssssssssssss I can't leave when I want 2 da fucker manager has been checking up on us  :angry:  I know the cruise night is on sat 8th not sure on da time yet.
> *



MMMHMMMM SURE BUDDY...YOU'RE WORKING SO HARD THAT YOU'RE PLAYING ON LAYITLOW LMAO. WHAT UP RAIDER?!! QUE PASA CALABASA


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Feb 19 2009, 03:46 PM~13052004
> *MMMHMMMM SURE BUDDY...YOU'RE WORKING SO HARD THAT YOU'RE PLAYING ON LAYITLOW LMAO. WHAT UP RAIDER?!! QUE PASA CALABASA
> *



not much guerita how u been? maybe this year u can get in da dunk tank :cheesy:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 19 2009, 04:46 PM~13052533
> *not much guerita how u been? maybe this year u can get in da dunk tank  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 19 2009, 04:46 PM~13052533
> *not much guerita how u been? maybe this year u can get in da dunk tank  :cheesy:
> *


FER CHURE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Feb 19 2009, 07:52 PM~13054135
> *FER CHURE
> *



dammmmmmmmmmmm can u guys imagen GUERITA & RUTHIE in da dunk tunk? all wet wit a white t shirt on :cheesy: I'll be back


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 20 2009, 09:37 AM~13059073
> *dammmmmmmmmmmm can u guys imagen GUERITA & RUTHIE in da dunk tunk? all wet wit a white t shirt on  :cheesy:  I'll be back
> *


no guerita and chole


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 20 2009, 09:39 AM~13059082
> *no guerita and chole
> *




dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I'll be back again :cheesy:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 20 2009, 09:39 AM~13059082
> *no guerita and chole
> *


X2


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 20 2009, 09:39 AM~13059082
> *no guerita and chole
> *



CHOLE..HMM...I AIN'T MAD AT THAT! LOL


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 20 2009, 12:33 PM~13060600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHOW ME URS FIRST!! 
:roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Feb 20 2009, 01:10 PM~13060883
> *SHOW ME URS FIRST!!
> :roflmao:
> *



ladies 1st :cheesy: 



TGIF


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Feb 20 2009, 01:09 PM~13060875
> *CHOLE..HMM...I AIN'T MAD AT THAT! LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 20 2009, 01:16 PM~13060925
> *ladies 1st  :cheesy:
> TGIF
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 21 2009, 08:58 PM~13072038
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



wuz up homie were u been?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

it's gonna be da shnit


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 22 2009, 11:22 AM~13075912
> *wuz up homie were u been?
> *


computer was down for a couple of days. How you been? You coming down for Danger Zone?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 22 2009, 12:27 PM~13076424
> *computer was down for a couple of days. How you been? You coming down for Danger Zone?
> *



been good thanks, of course I'll be there :biggrin: did KC PD get a hold of u?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 22 2009, 12:33 PM~13076468
> *been good thanks, of course I'll be there  :biggrin:  did KC PD get a hold of u?
> *


No they havnt, are they going to want me to do the show?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 22 2009, 01:36 PM~13076969
> *No they havnt, are they going to want me to do the show?
> *



let c wtf :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 22 2009, 01:36 PM~13076969
> *No they havnt, are they going to want me to do the show?
> *


 :0 Please explain??? :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 22 2009, 06:24 PM~13078997
> *let c wtf  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

DAMM, this thread was started too fuckin early. Wish the show was next week...... :biggrin:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 19 2009, 01:57 PM~13050948
> *STREETLOW will be in da house wit their beutiful models
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 20 2009, 09:37 AM~13059073
> *dammmmmmmmmmmm can u guys imagen GUERITA & RUTHIE in da dunk tunk? all wet wit a white t shirt on  :cheesy:  I'll be back
> *


Wouldn't want to miss that


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Feb 23 2009, 12:20 PM~13086316
> *Wouldn't want to miss that
> *



u better make sure u r there :biggrin: 

wuz up wit ur show?


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 23 2009, 11:46 AM~13085945
> *DAMM, this thread was started too fuckin early. Wish the show was next week...... :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 23 2009, 12:21 PM~13086323
> *u better make sure u r there  :biggrin:
> 
> wuz up wit ur show?
> *


Nando just got the flier today so hopefully i'll have time 2marrow to post it up :biggrin:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

don't forget GUERITA will be in da building












:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

can you say twinssssssssssssssssssssss











:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

also Miss Ruthie, from Streetlow


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh shit :yes:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 24 2009, 01:03 PM~13098369
> *also Miss Ruthie, from Streetlow
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 24 2009, 01:00 PM~13098355
> *don't forget GUERITA will be in da building
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 24 2009, 01:02 PM~13098362
> *can you say twinssssssssssssssssssssss
> 
> 
> ...


Are these twins gonna be there :nicoderm:


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Feb 25 2009, 11:45 AM~13108462
> *Are these twins gonna be there :nicoderm:
> *


 THE TWINS AND I WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO SHOW SUPPORT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I feel like boxing










:cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 25 2009, 01:40 PM~13109454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Feb 25 2009, 12:54 PM~13109039
> *THE TWINS AND I WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO SHOW SUPPORT
> *


I'm gonna have to get the ball rolling then so you can pose next to the Navi :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 25 2009, 02:33 PM~13109892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Feb 25 2009, 11:56 PM~13115623
> *I'm gonna have to get the ball rolling then so you can pose next to the Navi :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEM..HIT ME UP AT THE SHOW..I'M NOT HARD TO SPOT OUT..USUALLY THE ONLY WHITE BISH


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Feb 26 2009, 10:25 AM~13117937
> *NO PROBLEM..HIT ME UP AT THE SHOW..I'M NOT HARD TO SPOT OUT..USUALLY THE ONLY GUERITA CHULA
> 
> *





fixed :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 26 2009, 10:29 AM~13117963
> *fixed  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

still looking 4 some 1 2 sponsor da hop


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 26 2009, 12:44 PM~13119172
> *still looking 4 some 1 2 sponsor da hop
> *


Too cool to spell it out? :biggrin:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Feb 26 2009, 10:25 AM~13117937
> *NO PROBLEM..HIT ME UP AT THE SHOW..I'M NOT HARD TO SPOT OUT..USUALLY THE ONLY WHITE BISH
> *


Fo show :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 26 2009, 02:00 PM~13119756
> *Too cool to spell it out? :biggrin:
> *



2 lazy


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

No flier yet Jesse


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 26 2009, 03:49 PM~13120742
> *2 lazy
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 27 2009, 09:40 AM~13127927
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 26 2009, 12:44 PM~13119172
> *still looking 4 some 1 2 sponsor da hop
> *


U GOT ANT PICS OF THE COP CAR ID DID FOR THE VISALIA PD?
HE WHEN LAST YEAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
REPN THE 559


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 27 2009, 10:25 PM~13134739
> *U GOT ANT PICS OF THE COP CAR ID DID FOR THE VISALIA PD?
> HE WHEN LAST YEAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> REPN THE 559
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 27 2009, 10:25 PM~13134739
> *U GOT ANT PICS OF THE COP CAR ID DID FOR THE VISALIA PD?
> HE WHEN LAST YEAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> REPN THE 559
> *


:yes: but it wasn't my camera.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 1 2009, 01:30 PM~13145370
> *:yes: but it wasn't my camera.
> *


WERE THEY AT?
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 3 2009, 11:38 AM~13165879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   Whats up Jess hows it going?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

just tire from this past weekend but ready 2 go :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 3 2009, 10:33 PM~13173379
> *just tire from this past weekend but ready 2 go  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 27 2009, 10:25 PM~13134739
> *U GOT ANT PICS OF THE COP CAR ID DID FOR THE VISALIA PD?
> HE WHEN LAST YEAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> REPN THE 559
> *




let me look 4 them :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 4 2009, 11:54 AM~13178399
> *let me look 4 them  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 3 2009, 11:38 AM~13165879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 3 2009, 11:38 AM~13165879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool flier Jesse. Can't wait :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## EXPLORER ADVISER (Aug 4, 2008)

*King City police Explorers would like to say thank you to Jesse (AKA El Raider) for all the help and would also like to see everyone come and have fun. We are hoping to make this show bigger and better. If you have any question please feel free to e-mail me at [email protected]. Once again thanks to all of you that have supported us and hope to see you at the second annual car show.*


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXPLORER ADVISER_@Mar 5 2009, 11:50 PM~13198139
> *King City police Explorers would like to say thank you to Jesse (AKA El Raider) for all the help and would also like to see everyone come and have fun.  We are hoping to make this show bigger and better.  If you have any question please feel free to e-mail me at [email protected].  Once again thanks to all of you that have supported us and hope to see you at the second annual car show.
> *


Is this Moe from Image C.C.???? :scrutinize:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXPLORER ADVISER_@Mar 5 2009, 11:50 PM~13198139
> *King City police Explorers would like to say thank you to Jesse (AKA El Raider) for all the help and would also like to see everyone come and have fun.  We are hoping to make this show bigger and better.  If you have any question please feel free to e-mail me at [email protected].  Once again thanks to all of you that have supported us and hope to see you at the second annual car show.
> *




no problem Mario  this year will be a better show :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:0


----------



## caliboy72 (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXPLORER ADVISER_@Mar 5 2009, 11:50 PM~13198139
> *King City police Explorers would like to say thank you to Jesse (AKA El Raider) for all the help and would also like to see everyone come and have fun.  We are hoping to make this show bigger and better.  If you have any question please feel free to e-mail me at [email protected].  Once again thanks to all of you that have supported us and hope to see you at the second annual car show.
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caliboy72_@Mar 6 2009, 03:43 PM~13203262
> *
> *




come out n enjoy da show


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Any word on the hop sponsors?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 7 2009, 02:17 AM~13207430
> *Any word on the hop sponsors?
> *




I don't think there will be a hop :angry:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 7 2009, 06:20 PM~13211877
> *I don't think there will be a hop  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 7 2009, 06:20 PM~13211877
> *I don't think there will be a hop  :angry:
> *


  estodo


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Mar 8 2009, 01:42 AM~13214884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know huh :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 9 2009, 09:53 AM~13223899
> *I know huh :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 9 2009, 09:18 PM~13231009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)

when is this how


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

8/8/09 cruise night n move in
8/9/09 show


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

RUTHIE got skills


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I see you Mario, can you please make sure the dunk tank is there this year :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

GUERITA agreed to get in da dunk tank :cheesy:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

NICE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 10 2009, 10:44 AM~13236135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 10 2009, 10:58 AM~13236270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 10 2009, 10:58 AM~13236270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


In a white t-shirt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Mar 11 2009, 10:22 AM~13248064
> *In a white t-shirt
> *



yeap an IMPALA'S white t shirt :biggrin: hopefully no bra :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 11 2009, 10:27 AM~13248121
> *yeap an IMPALA'S white t shirt  :biggrin:  hopefully no bra  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 11 2009, 10:22 AM~13248063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW JESS starting to promote your own show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 11 2009, 11:13 AM~13248535
> *WOW JESS starting to promote your own show :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 11 2009, 10:27 AM~13248121
> *yeap an IMPALA'S white t shirt  :biggrin:  hopefully no bra  :0
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EXPLORER ADVISER (Aug 4, 2008)

Jesse I will check on the dunk tank and is Ruthie also getting in the tank. Any word on sponors for the hop.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXPLORER ADVISER_@Mar 13 2009, 09:58 AM~13270167
> *Jesse I will check on the dunk tank and is Ruthie also getting in the tank.  Any word on sponors for the hop.
> *



ok thanks n no word on hop da people I talked 2 could not do it ( LayMlow custom & RS Hydrolics) sorry but those r da only ones I know


----------



## EXPLORER ADVISER (Aug 4, 2008)

what do we need beside money


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXPLORER ADVISER_@Mar 13 2009, 07:32 PM~13275009
> *what do we need beside money
> *


I'll call u tomorrow


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 13 2009, 04:46 PM~13273723
> *ok thanks n no word on hop da people I talked 2 could not do it ( LayMlow custom & RS Hydrolics) sorry but those r da only ones I know
> *


Wat about Del Toro or Tony's Hydraulics or hit someone up from the Central Valley? :dunno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 15 2009, 11:28 AM~13286232
> *Wat about Del Toro or Tony's Hydraulics or hit someone up from the Central Valley? :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 10 2009, 10:58 AM~13236270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY OTHER PIC OF IT?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

RAFFLE RAFFLE RAFFLE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464067


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

found this 2 pics I took in Visalia


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

pics from last year


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 17 2009, 09:53 AM~13304342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 17 2009, 10:47 AM~13304864
> *:0 I LIKE :biggrin:
> *


Me too. If she was infront of me like that, I don't know if I would either hug Ruthie or take that damm plate for myself. That looks good. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 17 2009, 01:06 PM~13306001
> *Me too. If she was infront of me like that, I don't know if I would either hug Ruthie or take that damm plate for myself. That looks good. :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I know I would take da plate :biggrin:


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 17 2009, 12:19 PM~13306109
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I know I would take da plate  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 17 2009, 01:06 PM~13306001
> *Me too. If she was infront of me like that, I don't know if I would either hug Ruthie or take that damm plate for myself. That looks good. :biggrin:
> *


The food was soooooo good, pick the plate!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 18 2009, 04:02 PM~13318035
> *The food was soooooo good, pick the plate!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: You goin to Jesse's show on Saturday?


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Explorer Adviser, do you roll with Image C.C.?


----------



## EXPLORER ADVISER (Aug 4, 2008)

To answer your question I "no" I don't roll with Image I do talk to them and would help them if I could but the most important thing is I don't say no to anyone that wants to help in changing someone’s life around and also help a police department in having fund raisers to someday by a van big enough in transporting explorers to and from events.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXPLORER ADVISER_@Mar 18 2009, 08:38 PM~13320823
> *To answer your question I "no" I don't roll with Image I do talk to them and would help them if I could but the most important thing is I don't say no to anyone that wants to help in changing someone’s life around and also help a police department in having fund raisers to someday by a van big enough in transporting explorers to and from events.
> *


:thumbsup: Orale. I thought you were the one with the green 63.

Found this pic on the kingcityrustler.com


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 17 2009, 01:06 PM~13306001
> *Me too. If she was infront of me like that, I don't know if I would either hug Ruthie or take that damm plate for myself. That looks good. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: BOTH!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 17 2009, 01:19 PM~13306109
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I know I would take da plate  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :rofl:


----------



## EXPLORER ADVISER (Aug 4, 2008)

The owner of the 63 is my son. I am working on a 2005 Ford Crown Vic. for this years car show. If you or any of your friend are willing to help with this project let know and we will sit down and talk as to what I need help with. 

Hope to see you at the car show.

thanks :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

WHATS UP JESS? :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

[ no.quote=calilife83,Mar 18 2009, 04:52 PM~13318446]
:biggrin: You goin to Jesse's show on Saturday?
[/quote]


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 19 2009, 07:56 AM~13324316
> *WHATS UP JESS? :biggrin:
> *



q vo Rafa


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> [ no.quote=calilife83,Mar 18 2009, 04:52 PM~13318446]
> :biggrin: You goin to Jesse's show on Saturday?



[/quote]
:angry:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXPLORER ADVISER_@Mar 19 2009, 06:39 AM~13323952
> *The owner of the 63 is my son.  I am working on a 2005 Ford Crown Vic. for this years car show.  If you or any of your friend are willing to help with this project let know and we will sit down and talk as to what I need help with.
> 
> Hope to see you at the car show.
> ...


:thumbsup: Sounds good. I go to King City on Wednesdays to Hartnell. How far have you gotten on it?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

THIS SAT












COME OUT AND SEE THE TRUCK N GET YOUR TICKETS


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

bringing it ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Hows the p.d. cruiser comin along?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 29 2009, 02:46 PM~13423969
> *
> 
> Hows the p.d. cruiser comin along?
> *


 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I would like to thank the following business's for letting me post the flyers.

FORBIDDEN XTC
551 WEST MARKET ST.
SALINAS CA 93901
831 998-7858


ELECTRONIC PLUS
646 E. ALISAL ST
SALINAS CA 93905
831 754-4708

RANCHO MARKET
346 RESERVATION RD.
MARINA CA 93933
831 384-5151


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ANDREW'S FORMAL INC.
2020 North Main St. Suite D
Salinas, Ca 93906 
Phone (831) 444-8086 
Fax (831) 417-4107


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

RIMCO
285 E. ALISAL STREET
SALINAS CA 93901
831-424-3900



Velquino Custom Ink
635 Sanborn Pl Ste 12 
Salinas, CA 93901
(831) 751-9710


Marisco's Puerto Nuevo
3022 H Dela Rosa Sr St
Soledad, CA 93960
(831) 678-9234


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXPLORER ADVISER (Aug 4, 2008)

As I was reading some of the comments someone asked if we could get a building in the front. In talking with the board members from the Salinas valley fair they are willing to sponsor the event and will give us the entire fair grounds to have as many cars and venders that we can get in there. So please put out the word to all your friends and family to come out and have a good time. I would also like to say thanks to all those business that let Jesse put up fliers at their business. If anyone has questions please fell free in contacting me.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXPLORER ADVISER_@Apr 1 2009, 08:29 PM~13459770
> *As I was reading some of the comments someone asked if we could get a building in the front.  In talking with the board members from the Salinas valley fair they are willing to sponsor the event and will give us the entire fair grounds to have as many cars and venders that we can get in there.  So please put out the word to all your friends and family to come out and have a good time. I would also like to say thanks to all those business that let Jesse put up fliers at their business.  If anyone has questions please fell free in contacting me.
> *


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 Damm, guey, shouldn't you be asleep? :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Apr 1 2009, 10:28 PM~13461460
> *:0 Damm, guey, shouldn't you be asleep? :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 1 2009, 10:30 PM~13461479
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm tryin to type a report thats due tomorrow morning. :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 29 2009, 02:46 PM~13423969
> *
> 
> Hows the p.d. cruiser comin along?
> *


I'M DOWN TO HELP!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 2 2009, 07:53 AM~13463445
> *I'M DOWN TO HELP!
> 
> *




thanksssssss pm your number and I'll give to the person in charge of this project


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1 MORE BUSINESS

FORBIDDEN XTC
551 WEST MARKET ST.
SALINAS CA 93901
831 998-7858


ELECTRONIC PLUS
646 E. ALISAL ST
SALINAS CA 93905
831 754-4708

RANCHO MARKET
346 RESERVATION RD.
MARINA CA 93933
831 384-5151

ANDREW'S FORMAL INC.
2020 North Main St. Suite D
Salinas, Ca 93906 
Phone (831) 444-8086 
Fax (831) 417-4107

RIMCO
285 E. ALISAL STREET
SALINAS CA 93901
831-424-3900



Velquino Custom Ink
635 Sanborn Pl Ste 12 
Salinas, CA 93901
(831) 751-9710


Marisco's Puerto Nuevo
3022 H Dela Rosa Sr St
Soledad, CA 93960
(831) 678-9234


THE LIGHT
5 MIDTOWN LANE
SALINAS CA 93901
(831) 758-3000


----------



## EXPLORER ADVISER (Aug 4, 2008)

Any of these businesses interested in being a sponsor, or a vender, having more venders might bring in more families to the show and it will also be advertisement for them


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXPLORER ADVISER_@Apr 1 2009, 08:29 PM~13459770
> *As I was reading some of the comments someone asked if we could get a building in the front.  In talking with the board members from the Salinas valley fair they are willing to sponsor the event and will give us the entire fair grounds to have as many cars and venders that we can get in there.  So please put out the word to all your friends and family to come out and have a good time. I would also like to say thanks to all those business that let Jesse put up fliers at their business.  If anyone has questions please fell free in contacting me.
> *


 :0


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 11 2009, 10:27 AM~13248121
> *yeap an IMPALA'S white t shirt  :biggrin:  hopefully no bra  :0
> *



yezzir =)


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 2 2009, 08:58 PM~13470532
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Apr 2 2009, 10:04 PM~13471591
> *yezzir =)
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: I am goin to be stuck on you like gum on the bottom of a shoe. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Apr 2 2009, 10:04 PM~13471591
> *yezzir =)
> *





:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: how u been GUERITA?


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 3 2009, 08:36 AM~13474281
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: how u been GUERITA?
> *



I BEEN REALLY GOOD..READY TO HIT SOME SHOWS!! BEEN TOO LONG.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Apr 3 2009, 08:45 AM~13474345
> *I BEEN REALLY GOOD..READY TO HIT SOME SHOWS!! BEEN TOO LONG.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EXPLORER ADVISER (Aug 4, 2008)

Gabino just read your message you said you are will to help and if so what can you do to help with the PD car. I could sure use the help.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXPLORER ADVISER_@Apr 3 2009, 07:16 PM~13478904
> *Gabino just read your message you said you are will to help and if so what can you do to help with the PD car.  I could sure use the help.
> *



I got his number call me, homie is the one that built the car cop from Visalia, they were at the show last year


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 3 2009, 08:09 PM~13479268
> *I got his number call me, homie is the one that built the car cop from Visalia, they were at the show last year
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THAT B ME :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 5 2009, 04:39 PM~13490041
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> THAT B ME :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 5 2009, 04:39 PM~13490041
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> THAT B ME :biggrin:
> *















:biggrin: 


the car came out nice


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 6 2009, 12:56 PM~13497322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## EXPLORER ADVISER (Aug 4, 2008)

She going to be at our car show? :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EXPLORER ADVISER (Aug 4, 2008)

Are you bring her to the King City Car Show?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

cual?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 6 2009, 12:56 PM~13497322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS  
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Mario let's have a car wash












:cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 7 2009, 02:45 PM~13509282
> *Mario let's have a car wash
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> Mario let's have a car wash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I still got tickets for the raffle


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 8 2009, 08:28 PM~13523561
> *I still got tickets for the raffle
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> I still got tickets for the raffle



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 8 2009, 08:28 PM~13523561
> *I still got tickets for the raffle
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 So, what rides get parked in the garage? If my calculations are correct, you have a total of 6 cars.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Apr 9 2009, 11:35 AM~13528572
> *:0 So, what rides get parked in the garage? If my calculations are correct, you have a total of 6 cars.
> *



RAIDER TRUCK AND 87 MAZDA in the garage. 64 ss vert and daily mazda in the back. denali and bmw infront :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 9 2009, 01:15 PM~13529408
> *RAIDER TRUCK AND 87 MAZDA in the garage. 64 ss vert and daily mazda in the back. denali and bmw infront  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Do you have a corner lot? So, the Denali is a daily driver? :dunno:


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

MUST BE NICE :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 9 2009, 01:15 PM~13529408
> *RAIDER TRUCK AND 87 MAZDA in the garage. 64 ss vert and daily mazda in the back. denali and bmw infront  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83+Apr 9 2009, 01:46 PM~13529711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOW YOU DOING I HOPE YOU CAN BRING YOUR RIDE TO THIS SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 9 2009, 03:20 PM~13530478
> *YEAP DENALI IS A DAILY RIGHT NOW TIL I GET MY OTHER MAZDA BACK :biggrin:
> HOW YOU DOING I HOPE YOU CAN BRING YOUR RIDE TO THIS SHOW  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:

Hopefully he does bring it to the King City show.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 9 2009, 03:20 PM~13530478
> *YEAP DENALI IS A DAILY RIGHT NOW TIL I GET MY OTHER MAZDA BACK :biggrin:
> HOW YOU DOING I HOPE YOU CAN BRING YOUR RIDE TO THIS SHOW  :biggrin:
> *


I am doing good hopefully i can make it, my mom lives in Seaside, i can stay with her and roll out to the show the next day :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Apr 10 2009, 08:19 AM~13537652
> *I am doing good hopefully i can make it, my mom lives in Seaside, i can stay with her and roll out to the show the next day :biggrin:
> *



:0 


you know we got sat move in and cruise night :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 9 2009, 01:15 PM~13529408
> *RAIDER TRUCK AND 87 MAZDA in the garage. 64 ss vert and daily mazda in the back. denali and bmw infront  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 9 2009, 03:02 PM~13530336
> * MUST BE NICE :biggrin:
> *



don't got it like u Bobby, hope you can bring your ride out 2 da show :biggrin:


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 10 2009, 09:06 AM~13538025
> *:0
> you know we got sat move in and cruise night  :biggrin:
> *


That's even better i will go to seaside on friday and move in on saturday :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 9 2009, 09:28 PM~13534328
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Is BROWN SOCIETY coming 2 this show?


----------



## EXPLORER ADVISER (Aug 4, 2008)

Just want to say to every body and their families from the King City Explorers and my family may you have a *HAPPY EASTER Sunday*. :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXPLORER ADVISER_@Apr 12 2009, 07:29 AM~13552358
> *Just want to say to every body and their families from the King City Explorers and my family may you have a HAPPY EASTER Sunday. :cheesy:
> *



same to you Mario


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 11 2009, 07:04 PM~13549137
> *Is BROWN SOCIETY coming 2 this show?
> *


I'M GANA TRY


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 12 2009, 09:06 PM~13557622
> *I'M GANA TRY
> 
> *



hope u can make it


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Apr 15 2009, 07:59 AM~13582157
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *




how you doing sir?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 15 2009, 09:23 AM~13582808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I am doing great how about yourself :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Apr 16 2009, 02:21 PM~13596490
> *I am doing great how about yourself :biggrin:
> *



kind of sick but @ work :angry: hopefully I'm better by tomorrow going to LA 2 drop of my bike parts to the engraver :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

coverage by:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 21 2009, 09:55 AM~13641931
> *coverage by:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Hows the pd cruiser comin?


----------



## EXPLORER ADVISER (Aug 4, 2008)

work is slow hope to move faster these next two months


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXPLORER ADVISER_@Apr 21 2009, 09:19 PM~13649741
> *work is slow hope to move faster these next two months
> *



x2


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

I found out about a month ago that my job might keep me in Cali for another year, so I'm gonna try to get my ride together for the show. It won't be much, but its pretty clean.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88+Apr 23 2009, 12:14 AM~13663772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





was up homie


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 23 2009, 03:11 PM~13668092
> *don't forget cruising the night before the show  :biggrin:
> 
> *



Where at? Broadway in King City?


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 23 2009, 02:11 PM~13668092
> *don't forget cruising the night before the show  :biggrin:
> was up homie
> *




nothing much raider just here working on a few cars shows and a few rides for some customers.


also getting ready for vern's show this weekend !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





take care RaideR

atomic 

import iLLusions 

dta customz


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Apr 23 2009, 05:56 PM~13670815
> *Where at?  Broadway in King City?
> *


:yes:

When will you be in Cali?


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Apr 24 2009, 11:45 AM~13677098
> *:yes:
> 
> When will you be in Cali?
> *



I'm in Cali now. I am scheduled to go home at the end of June, but it looks like my schedule has changed. I probably won't know for sure until the last minute.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Apr 23 2009, 07:02 PM~13671437
> *nothing much raider just here working on a few cars shows and a few rides for some customers.
> also getting ready for vern's show this weekend !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> take care RaideR
> ...



cool homie take care


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wuz Thomas, you must be tired from sun :biggrin: thanks for the invitation


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 28 2009, 07:18 PM~13721103
> *wuz Thomas, you must be tired from sun  :biggrin:  thanks for the invitation
> *


Lets just say it was a very long day. An invitation is always sent your way


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Apr 29 2009, 10:37 AM~13729243
> *Lets just say it was a very long day. An invitation is always sent your way
> *



gracias homie


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

hope every makes it to this show

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=473415

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 12 2009, 08:44 AM~13861741
> *
> 
> 
> ...




it almost makes me want to be a cop :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

So, is there gonna be a hop?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@May 12 2009, 01:38 PM~13864626
> *So, is there gonna be a hop?
> *



:dunno: :dunno: 

no sponsors


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

Impressions car club central coast & bakersfield will be there whats up image car club


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Jessica will be there




























:cheesy:


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 26 2009, 02:26 PM~14003394
> *Jessica will be there
> 
> 
> ...



ima whoop u raider..of all the good pics i give u you go and post those?? lol..fired


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> Jessica will be there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@May 26 2009, 07:57 PM~14007034
> *ima whoop u raider..of all the good pics i give u you go and post those?? lol..fired
> *












:cheesy:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 27 2009, 08:24 AM~14012445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 10 2009, 10:51 AM~13236182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 27 2009, 08:44 AM~14012690
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Qvo Gabino wut's da next your going to?
June 7th
Streetlow 
or 
Lowrider
or 
Nite Life?


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## EXPLORER ADVISER (Aug 4, 2008)

I am looking for anyone that might have some connections with a business or friend that sells rims and might be willing to sponsor the King City Police Explorers and their car. We started slow on the car but it is coming around it will be done for the car show on August 9, and my painter is telling me it will be done by the 4th of July. So if you know anyone that might be interested in helping out please have them email the info at [email protected].


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 27 2009, 09:04 AM~14012914
> *Qvo Gabino wut's da next your going to?
> June 7th
> Streetlow
> ...


PAMONA SWAP MEET !ON THE 7TH :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 27 2009, 10:28 PM~14021651
> *PAMONA SWAP MEET !ON THE 7TH :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXPLORER ADVISER_@May 27 2009, 10:08 PM~14021417
> *I am looking for anyone that might have some connections with a business or friend that sells rims and might be willing to sponsor the King City Police Explorers and their car.  We started slow on the car but it is coming around it will be done for the car show on August 9, and my painter is telling me it will be done by the 4th of July.  So if you know anyone that might be interested in helping out please have them email the info at [email protected].
> *


You try talkin to Tony's Stereos and Hydraulics? :dunno:


----------



## EXPLORER ADVISER (Aug 4, 2008)

Do you have his Number or give him my email if he does not want his number passed out


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

do you what size u want? I'm going to check with a couple of rim places I deal wit :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXPLORER ADVISER_@May 28 2009, 10:53 AM~14025754
> *Do you have his Number or give him my email if he does not want his number passed out
> *


PM Sent


----------



## EXPLORER ADVISER (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Jesse
looking to put 14 inch rims


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

whats up image car club well be there impressions car club gana support king city police department's show. pinche albert dfinest you better have cold beer and carne asada puto like u said culero. tell moise, juan & jesse nuni said qvo


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXPLORER ADVISER_@May 28 2009, 06:37 PM~14030358
> *Hello Jesse
> looking to put 14 inch rims
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 27 2009, 08:24 AM~14012445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXPLORER ADVISER_@May 28 2009, 06:37 PM~14030358
> *Hello Jesse
> looking to put 14 inch rims
> *



let call my homie from West Coast tire n rims in Fresno :biggrin:


----------



## EXPLORER ADVISER (Aug 4, 2008)

Jesse let me know if you find out anything or give him my number and I can explain to him want I am looking for.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Apr 24 2009, 01:32 PM~13678188
> *I'm in Cali now.  I am scheduled to go home at the end of June, but it looks like my schedule has changed.  I probably won't know for sure until the last minute.
> *



Well I'll def be in Cali for the show. Hopefully I will not have to work that weekend so I can take my car


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 29 2009, 10:13 AM~14036604
> *let call my homie from West Coast tire n rims in Fresno  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 29 2009, 10:13 AM~14036604
> *let call my homie from West Coast tire n rims in Fresno  :biggrin:
> *


Or craigslist.org. You never know, you might find some good used ones there. :dunno:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@May 31 2009, 01:06 AM~14051331
> *Or craigslist.org. You never know, you might find some good used ones there. :dunno:
> *



r u offering to pay for da rims :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 31 2009, 04:37 PM~14054809
> *r u offering to pay for da rims  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:no: Ora tu. I barely have enough to pay for my tuition. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@May 31 2009, 10:43 PM~14058165
> *:no: Ora tu. I barely have enough to pay for my tuition. :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

GUERITA will be in house


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 3 2009, 03:47 PM~14085599
> *GUERITA will be in house
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: YESSIR


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Jun 3 2009, 04:02 PM~14085729
> *:wave: YESSIR
> *



forget da dunk tank I'm bringing a swiming pool :cheesy:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 3 2009, 03:47 PM~14085599
> *GUERITA will be in house
> 
> 
> ...


I'll go just to see her


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 3 2009, 04:03 PM~14085742
> *forget da dunk tank I'm bringing a swiming pool  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Only 2 more months. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 3 2009, 04:03 PM~14085742
> *forget da dunk tank I'm bringing a swiming pool  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

was up Rafa :wave: let's go to Carson City Nevada this weekend


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 23 2009, 12:10 PM~14273411
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 23 2009, 12:53 PM~14273856
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EXPLORER ADVISER (Aug 4, 2008)

Jesse call me when you have time and are not taking pictures that can not be seen by others on the web site. VERY NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mario
:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXPLORER ADVISER_@Jun 24 2009, 05:17 PM~14286932
> *Jesse call me when you have time and are not taking pictures that can not be seen by others on the web site.  VERY NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mario
> ...



I'll call you tomorrow Sir. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*we need hoppers

single pump prize $250. + TROPHY 1ST PLACE ONLY 
double pump $250 + TROPHY 1S PLACE ONLY

FOR 8/8/09 AFTER THE CRUISE BOUT 8:30PM ALL INDOORS DO WE HAVE HOPPERS IN THE 831? *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 25 2009, 10:02 PM~14302034
> *we need hoppers
> 
> single pump prize $250. + TROPHY 1ST PLACE ONLY
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 25 2009, 11:45 PM~14303153
> *
> *



got any hoppers? :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EXPLORER ADVISER (Aug 4, 2008)

Information there will be a dance after the cruise at the Salinas Valley Fair grounds and we are still looking for anyone with hoppers to show what they got on the same night. Lets make it a * ROCK and Hop NIGHT. :cheesy:*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*Information there will be a dance after the cruise at the Salinas Valley Fair grounds and we are still looking for anyone with hoppers to show what they got on the same night. Lets make it a ROCK and Hop NIGHT. *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 30 2009, 08:33 AM~14339234
> *Information there will be a dance after the cruise at the Salinas Valley Fair grounds and we are still looking for anyone with hoppers to show what they got on the same night.  Lets make it a  ROCK and Hop NIGHT.
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 Is it live music or just a dj? :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jun 30 2009, 11:19 PM~14348268
> *:0 Is it live music or just a dj? :dunno:
> *



dam u ask 2 many questions :angry: :biggrin: I don't know Mario need 411 :biggrin:


----------



## EXPLORER ADVISER (Aug 4, 2008)

It's going to a DJ maybe next year we can have live music and for that like to drink there will be beer on that day only. Is there anyone that is willing hop, still looking


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

she will be there


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 2 2009, 09:22 PM~14368055
> *
> *



r u?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 2 2009, 09:21 PM~14368035
> *she will be there
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 3 2009, 08:57 PM~14376362
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 2 2009, 10:36 AM~14362313
> *dam u ask 2 many questions  :angry:  :biggrin:  I don't know Mario need 411  :biggrin:
> *


Y a ti que te importa, cabron!! :twak: Why is the sky blue? Answer that question. 

:biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 2 2009, 09:21 PM~14368035
> *she will be there
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :worship:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 5 2009, 02:26 AM~14383587
> *Y a ti que te importa, cabron!! :twak: Why is the sky blue? Answer that question.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

easy little grass hopper, thx 4 da help in chole :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 5 2009, 08:51 AM~14384153
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> easy little grass hopper, thx 4 da help in chole  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

Impressions car club will be there Central Coast & Bakersfield Hugo will take his 63 impala hopper single pump


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 5 2009, 08:51 AM~14384153
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> easy little grass hopper, thx 4 da help in chole  :biggrin:
> *


No problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jrrl_@Jul 6 2009, 01:22 PM~14393819
> *Impressions car club will be there Central Coast & Bakersfield Hugo will take his 63 impala hopper single pump
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jrrl_@Jul 6 2009, 01:22 PM~14393819
> *Impressions car club will be there Central Coast & Bakersfield Hugo will take his 63 impala hopper single pump
> *



thanks for the support, the hoppers they want for sat night to hop inside one of the buildings after the cruise :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 13 2009, 11:39 AM~14457856
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

we still need hoppers, but now for Sunday 
1st $250.00 single pump
1st $250.00 double pump


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 13 2009, 07:50 PM~14463375
> *we still need hoppers, but now for Sunday
> 1st $250.00 single pump
> 1st $250.00 double pump
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 15 2009, 07:40 AM~14480206
> *
> *



so how many hoppers u bringing? :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 17 2009, 02:45 AM~14500973
> *TTT
> *



q vo Raul u coming to this show?


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Jul 17 2009, 01:46 PM~14505123
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I'M THERE :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

let's start a roll call

1. SOCIOS
2. IMAGE
3. IMPRESSIONS
4. VIEJITOS ( SANTA MARIA )
5. ROLLERZ ONLY ( BAY AREA)
6. VALLEY CRUISERS
7.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 19 2009, 11:28 PM~14522644
> *:thumbsup:
> *



q vo


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 20 2009, 09:16 AM~14524364
> *q vo
> *


Que onda


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 20 2009, 10:05 PM~14533550
> *Que onda
> *



is CALI LIFE going to this show?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 15 2009, 10:20 AM~14481544
> *so how many hoppers u bringing? :biggrin:
> *


HOPEFULLY ONE ! :biggrin:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 21 2009, 03:51 PM~14541401
> *HOPEFULLY ONE ! :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 21 2009, 09:51 AM~14537248
> *is CALI LIFE going to this show?
> *


I don't know. Gotta ask them.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 22 2009, 10:24 PM~14556630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Bro is the show going to be all indoors?? :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jul 23 2009, 09:48 AM~14559609
> *Hey Bro is the show going to be all indoors?? :biggrin:
> *



in doors n outdoors move in sat :biggrin: 

don't forget coverage by:





































GUERITA will be there rep IMPALAS MAG


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 19 2009, 08:57 PM~14521328
> *let's start a roll call
> 
> 1. SOCIOS
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

let's start a roll call

1. SOCIOS
2. IMAGE
3. IMPRESSIONS
4. VIEJITOS ( SANTA MARIA )
5. ROLLERZ ONLY ( BAY AREA)
6. VALLEY CRUISERS
7. LOW PERFECTIONS (BIKES)
8. 


:biggrin:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 24 2009, 08:49 AM~14569178
> *let's start a roll call
> 
> 1. SOCIOS
> ...


What time is move in over on Sat?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jul 24 2009, 03:00 PM~14572924
> *What time is move in over on Sat?
> *



KC PD will be there all night when ever LOW PERFECTION can get there 

don't forget cruising sat night


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

sorry 2 let you know RUTHIE will not be making it 2 da show


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

2 more weeks


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 21 2009, 09:51 AM~14537248
> *is CALI LIFE going to this show?
> *


YOU KNOW WE ARE.... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

also










will be covering the show


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 24 2009, 08:49 AM~14569178
> *let's start a roll call
> 
> 1. SOCIOS
> ...


UCE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1. SOCIOS
2. IMAGE
3. IMPRESSIONS
4. VIEJITOS ( SANTA MARIA )
5. ROLLERZ ONLY ( BAY AREA)
6. VALLEY CRUISERS
7. LOW PERFECTIONS (BIKES)
8. UCE
9.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Jul 25 2009, 11:33 PM~14582936
> *YOU KNOW WE ARE.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Jul 27 2009, 11:02 PM~14601349
> *UCE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:0 OHH SHIT!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

GUERITA will be there rep IMPALAS MAG


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

also










will be covering the show


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

we got trophies coming too lol..


best prices around hands down, looking to save $ on ur trophies hit me up.


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## Midwest Showdown (Mar 25, 2009)

YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN 2009
ROCK FINANICAL SHOWPLACE NOVI MI

















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED 

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Jul 27 2009, 11:02 PM~14601349
> *UCE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 
:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

dont know about the rest of the club but ill be there to represent Impressions C.C. Central Coast :biggrin:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

One more thing RAIDER are you guys haveing a under constrution catagory be couse me ride need a little details but im going any way


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Jul 30 2009, 09:10 AM~14626198
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1. SOCIOS
2. IMAGE
3. IMPRESSIONS
4. VIEJITOS ( SANTA MARIA )
5. ROLLERZ ONLY ( BAY AREA)
6. VALLEY CRUISERS
7. LOW PERFECTIONS (BIKES)
8. UCE
9. PURO ORGULLO
10.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jrrl_@Jul 30 2009, 06:23 PM~14631874
> *One more thing RAIDER are you guys haveing a under constrution catagory be couse me ride need a little details but im going any way
> *



come on u know your ride don't qualify for under construction that's a bad ass ride :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

don't forget cruising on Broadway sat night :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

will be selling raffle tickets. for this bike at the cruise. it will be the last chance to buy them.


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

is this show on the 8 or the 9 of aug. some one let me know. cause i been told 2 different dates.  :dunno:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Jul 31 2009, 09:41 PM~14643854
> *is this show on the 8 or the 9 of aug. some one let me know. cause i been told 2 different dates.    :dunno:
> *


The show is on Sunday, the 9th, but there is a cruise night the day before, the 8th.


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

1. SOCIOS
2. IMAGE
3. IMPRESSIONS
4. VIEJITOS ( SANTA MARIA )
5. ROLLERZ ONLY ( BAY AREA)
6. VALLEY CRUISERS
7. LOW PERFECTIONS (BIKES)
8. UCE
9. PURO ORGULLO
10. CALI LIFE 
:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1 week away




































GUERITA will be there rep IMPALAS MAG


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 2 2009, 09:38 AM~14651406
> *1 week away
> 
> 
> ...




TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1. SOCIOS
2. IMAGE
3. IMPRESSIONS
4. VIEJITOS ( SANTA MARIA )
5. ROLLERZ ONLY ( BAY AREA)
6. VALLEY CRUISERS
7. LOW PERFECTIONS (BIKES)
8. UCE
9. PURO ORGULLO
10. CALI LIFE 
11. SWIFT
12. VIP
13.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 31 2009, 10:45 PM~14644295
> *The show is on Sunday, the 9th, but there is a cruise night the day before, the 8th.
> *





:yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1. SOCIOS
2. IMAGE
3. IMPRESSIONS
4. VIEJITOS ( SANTA MARIA )
5. ROLLERZ ONLY ( BAY AREA)
6. VALLEY CRUISERS
7. LOW PERFECTIONS (BIKES)
8. UCE
9. PURO ORGULLO
10. CALI LIFE 
11. SWIFT
12. VIP
13. Hawaiin Punch
14.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## LIL OG 65IMPALA SS (May 22, 2008)

ADD NEW FRIENDS TO THE LIST HOMIEZ!! CEN CAL & S.L.O. COUNTY!!! ALSO LOYALTY ONES S.L.O. COUNTY!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1. SOCIOS
2. IMAGE
3. IMPRESSIONS
4. VIEJITOS ( SANTA MARIA )
5. ROLLERZ ONLY ( BAY AREA)
6. VALLEY CRUISERS
7. LOW PERFECTIONS (BIKES)
8. UCE
9. PURO ORGULLO
10. CALI LIFE 
11. SWIFT
12. VIP
13. Hawaiin Punch
14. NEW FRIENDS
15. LOYALTY ONES
16.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 2 2009, 08:38 AM~14651406
> *1 week away
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL OG 65IMPALA SS_@Aug 3 2009, 10:37 PM~14667727
> *ADD NEW FRIENDS TO THE LIST HOMIEZ!! CEN CAL & S.L.O. COUNTY!!! ALSO LOYALTY ONES S.L.O. COUNTY!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



thx for the support


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

also remember all the money made on this show goes to the purchase for a new van to transport the explorer to events.


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 4 2009, 10:19 AM~14670953
> *also remember all the money made on this show goes to the purchase for a new van to transport the explorer to events.
> *


Looks like there should be a good turn out for the show Bro!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Aug 4 2009, 10:22 AM~14670987
> *Looks like there should be a good turn out for the show Bro!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



should be good bro thx 4 da support :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2009, 10:14 AM~14670903
> *TTT
> *



it would be nice if u make it


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

before I forget I talked to GUERITA today and she confirmed that she will be at King City










:cheesy:


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 4 2009, 08:56 PM~14677456
> *before I forget I talked to GUERITA today and she confirmed that she will be at King City
> 
> 
> ...



Only 4 more days...can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 4 2009, 10:36 AM~14671105
> *should be good bro thx 4 da support  :biggrin:
> *


At what time is move in saturday?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 5 2009, 12:11 PM~14683709
> *At what time is move in saturday?
> *



12pm


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 5 2009, 02:57 PM~14685284
> *12pm
> *


can we show up after that and still get a good spot??


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Aug 5 2009, 06:11 PM~14687116
> *can we show up after that and still get a good spot??
> *


hell yeah I'm putting my truck in after the cruise


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Aug 5 2009, 10:06 AM~14682274
> *Only 4 more days...can't wait  :biggrin:
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: r we going to that pizza place in KC?


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 5 2009, 11:04 PM~14690087
> *
> 
> 
> ...



will u come to King City this sun?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 4 2009, 01:30 PM~14672783
> *it would be nice if u make it
> *


I wish I could. Say hello to the King City Police officers.. There cool ppls.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 6 2009, 01:50 PM~14695083
> *I wish I could. Say hello to the King City Police officers.. There cool ppls.
> *


Are you coming to our BBQ this year again?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 6 2009, 01:50 PM~14695083
> *I wish I could. Say hello to the King City Police officers.. There cool ppls.
> *



will do


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Saturday at the cruise will be your last chance to buy tickets for the raffle of this bike. 100% of the money goes to the american cancer society. 








I will have the bike at the cruise so you can check it out.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Aug 7 2009, 12:14 PM~14703886
> *Saturday at the cruise will be your last chance to buy tickets for the raffle of this bike. 100% of the money goes to the american cancer society.
> 
> 
> ...




see u there bro


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

GUERITA will be there rep IMPALAS MAG


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1. SOCIOS
2. IMAGE
3. IMPRESSIONS
4. VIEJITOS ( SANTA MARIA )
5. ROLLERZ ONLY ( BAY AREA)
6. VALLEY CRUISERS
7. LOW PERFECTIONS (BIKES)
8. UCE
9. PURO ORGULLO
10. CALI LIFE 
11. SWIFT
12. VIP
13. Hawaiin Punch
14. NEW FRIENDS
15. LOYALTY ONES
16. Latinos In Full Effect
17.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

CRUISING STARTS AT 7PM


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

What up Jess? You gonna be out there Sat. Nite cruising? Whats the lastest we can set up on Sat?


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

bikes 2wheel s m f
bikes 3wheel s m f

motorcycles full s c 
motorcycles design s c

cars
50's & below o c
60-64 o s m f
65-69 o s m f
60's convertibe o s m f
70's s m f
80's s m f
90's s m f
hot rod 1-2
luxary 89 & below s m f
luxary 90 & above s m f
euro s m f
import s m f
muslce cars 1-2
classic cars 1-2
el camiro/ ranchero 1-2

trucks
50's & below o c
60's o c
70's o c
full size trucks s m f
mini trucks s m f
suv s m f
mini suv s m f
full size suv s m f

chief award 3ft 
best of show overall award 4ft


sp awards
best 
engine
interior
mural
paint
multcolor paint
undercarriage
longest distance
display
most members cars


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T
ILL TRY AND BE OUT THERE WITH GRAMPA NOK WAYNE AFTER WORK :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## BLUE'S 86 (Apr 14, 2009)

wat up homeis what time does the cruss kick off


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

T
T
T




atomic 


hope everyone has a safe trip 2 the show


:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

pix :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

great, too hot but thanks to all that supported  

I can't remember all the clubs but here goes
NEW FRIENDS
IMPRESSIONS
SOCIOS
IMAGE
TRAVIESOS
CALI LIFE
NOKTURNAL
BUILT 2 CLOWN
SALINAS
VIP
THE LOYALTY ONES
PURO ORGULLO
VALLEY CRUISERS
SCK
OBCESSION
NIGHT LIFE
SWIFT

I hope I did not forget any 1 thanks again for your support and hope every one made it home safe.

special thanks to Raul and Mikey for coming from Sacramento to support me :biggrin: 

I did not have my camera so I don't have pics :angry:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

also want to thank

IMPALA MAGAZINE, LOWRIDER SCENE and MARTIN THE HITMAN/DJ ANGEL for coming out to support  


special thx to GUERITA










took it with my phone :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

my son's bike took 1st place










:biggrin:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 9 2009, 09:49 PM~14721514
> *great, too hot but thanks to all that supported
> 
> I can't remember all the clubs but here goes
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Aug 9 2009, 10:12 PM~14721772
> *
> *



OOOOOOOOOOOOOPS 


LOW PERFECTIONS great meeting you homie


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 9 2009, 10:16 PM~14721804
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOOPS
> LOW PERFECTIONS great meeting you homie
> *


Same here Bro!! Had alot of fun today!!! :biggrin:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0  ....


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

SUM MORE EYE CANDY.... :biggrin:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

i want to say thankz to everyone out there that went to the show, had fun and it was nice meeting more new people out there.

sorry i was late but i got pulled over for 20mins cause of my car, damn cops saying i was in a race car lol... no ticket but waste of time being pulled over for no reason.



i want to invite you all to my show that i got coming up too.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

want to say thankz to jessica the model and jessica from luv shadow for the pics great job.


atomic


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 10 2009, 09:40 AM~14724402
> *want to say thankz to jessica the model and jessica from luv shadow for the pics great job.
> atomic
> 
> ...



Your very welcome. I had a great time  Looks like this show gets better each year. See you next time around.


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

gud pics fellas


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 9 2009, 09:55 PM~14721575
> *also want to thank
> 
> IMPALA MAGAZINE, LOWRIDER SCENE and MARTIN THE HITMAN/DJ ANGEL for coming out to support
> ...




thanx for the invite :biggrin: we had a good time :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Aug 10 2009, 01:22 PM~14726409
> *thanx for the invite :biggrin:  we had a good time :cheesy:
> *



next year we r setting booths all together and bbq while making money :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Aug 10 2009, 10:53 AM~14724504
> *Your very welcome. I had a great time  Looks like this show gets better each year. See you next time around.
> *



well i hope u can make it out to my show when toro comes down to clovis.


thankz again 


atomic


----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

cool show :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pics. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks for sharing the picsssssssssssssssssssssssss guys


----------



## EXPLORER ADVISER (Aug 4, 2008)

I just wanted to thank everyone that came out and supported the Second Annual King City Police Explorers car show. Please if you have any suggestion for next years show please email them to me at [email protected]. Once again THANK YOU


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXPLORER ADVISER_@Aug 10 2009, 08:51 PM~14731079
> *I just wanted to thank everyone that came out and supported the Second Annual King City Police Explorers car show.  Please if you have any suggestion for next years show please email them to me at [email protected].  Once again THANK YOU
> *



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Real cool pics   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

x2


----------



## O.G. 65 Impala SS (Jan 21, 2008)

Great show! We had a great time! Thanks. See you next year!


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

****








****








****


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dammmmmmmmm Guerita u got skills :cheesy:


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

****


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 17 2009, 01:14 PM~14793859
> *dammmmmmmmm Guerita u got skills  :cheesy:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

****








****








****


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

****








****


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks 4 sharing the pics


----------

